# FreeBSD10 amd64 - ZFS problem after a power fail



## BID (Aug 4, 2014)

Kind all,

I hope someone will be able to help me  :OO It's the very first time that I run in such kind of boot problem, so sorry if I'm writing something of "deja vu" for many of you.
My ZFS root partitioned server running FreeBSD10 amd64 on my VMWare Fusion Virtual Machine won't boot after a power fail (testing the UPS!). This is my "gpart show" output:

After the power fail this is what I see:


Reading the forum I tried to reinstall bootloader with "gpart bootcode -b /tmp/zroot/boot/pmbr -p /boot/gptzfsboot -i 1 ada0", but I was unable to solve the problem. I'm actually trying to find out something useful in the other sections.

Thank you in advance,


----------



## BID (Aug 5, 2014)

Kind all, a brief update: using the command `gpart recover ada0` booting from CD, the response is 
	
	



```
ada0 recovering is not needed
```
 I forgot to inform that this virtual server has 2GB RAM. 

Suggestions are welcome


----------



## usdmatt (Aug 5, 2014)

What do you get if you run `zpool import` from the live-CD/installer?


----------



## BID (Aug 5, 2014)

Thank you for your time!

Here is the output:


----------



## BID (Aug 5, 2014)

Brief (and hopefully useful) update. Issuing the command `zpool import -f zroot` the response is 
	
	



```
cannot import 'zroot': I/O error Destroy and re-create the pool from a backup source.
```

My fault: unfortunately I do not have a backup with gpart ( but I can reinstall it anyway: main data are safe).


----------



## kpa (Aug 5, 2014)

BID said:
			
		

> Brief (and hopefully useful) update. Issuing the command "zpool import -f zroot" the response is "cannot import 'zroot': I/O error Destroy and re-create the pool from a backup source."
> 
> ....my fault: unfortunately I do not have a backup with gpart/ (..but I can reinstall it anyway: main data are safe)



You didn't have any redundancy in your pool and now with the data corrupted there's probably no way to recover anything from the pool. Next time use some form of redundancy, a mirror of two disks is the simplest way to have redundancy in your pool. See zpool(8) for details.


----------

